# Is this a male?



## Piperson (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi,

This is my 1st question, I started this clone from a female and now i think it looks like a male.

Am I correct?

Thanks,
Piperson


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 18, 2008)

100 percent male

**and if you took a clone from a plant, then its a male too...not a female.


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 18, 2008)

ya its a male for sure. thats weird how that happen??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2008)

Well if you wasn't in Breeding section I would have said KILL HIM!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 18, 2008)

yes its male  even i couldnt doubt that :tokie:


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 18, 2008)

Piperson said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> This is my 1st question, I started this clone from a female and now i think it looks like a male.
> 
> ...



:holysheep:
The plant you cloned it from must have been in drag, it's a dude, dude...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> ya its a male for sure. thats weird how that happen??


 
Hermie ????


----------



## Piperson (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sure i took that from a female a few weeks ago. that was on 12/12. and then i put it 24/0.:confused2: The doner is in flower stage now with buds. 

Could it have changed sex?

iol- i just remembered, i took that from seedling that turned out to be a male. thanks everyone.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 19, 2008)

Dang transvestite! 
 I guess he, she, fooled you!


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 19, 2008)

Off with his head!


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 19, 2008)

Piperson said:
			
		

> I'm sure i took that from a female a few weeks ago. that was on 12/12. and then i put it 24/0.:confused2: The doner is in flower stage now with buds.
> 
> Could it have changed sex?
> 
> iol- i just remembered, i took that from seedling that turned out to be a male. thanks everyone.




:holysheep: How old is the TV


----------



## Piperson (Feb 21, 2008)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> :holysheep: How old is the TV



That tv is at least 25 yr old. It gets a really good picture hooked up to cable.


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 21, 2008)

He's gona blow his load anyday now!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 22, 2008)

yea definately a male chop him


----------



## Piperson (Feb 22, 2008)

Ya, he's long gone. I remebered that I took that one from one that turned into a male in the veg stage. I fogot. Anyway I still have 3 female clones from 3 that are  almost ready to harvest.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 8, 2008)

its def a male


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry bout the bad luck with the hermi. 

These things can get so hormonal....


----------



## constantine (Mar 10, 2008)

if that was a female..perhaps you have 100% female pollen???​


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

Females produce no pollen.

Pollen is like....sperm in a way. Spiky sperm, with no tail.

The pollen contains genetic material from the male plant but is not "Gender Specific".


----------



## constantine (Mar 10, 2008)

i mean when you stress a female sometimes they create male flowers...100% female pollen.​


----------



## constantine (Mar 10, 2008)

not to be confused with a half breed..(hermaphrodite)


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

If anything the pollen will produce hermaphroditic plants or at least carry the mutated genetics with it.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo Ho,
But the question now is which head will you chop ?, I know that you will do the job cause your someone who knows how to get ahead, LOL
smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna


----------



## constantine (Mar 10, 2008)

baffling how a female plant can turn so certainly male. i do beleive you to be right though effen, unless that was just a stigmate bearing plant to begin with and was mistaken for a female?

 either way...what are you going to do with it? :doh:​


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2008)

constantine said:
			
		

> i mean when you stress a female sometimes they create male flowers...100% female pollen.​





> not to be confused with a half breed..(hermaphrodite)



_*"ANY"*_ plant that exhibits both sex's is a hermie, and will procreate the same.


----------

